# What to make with Kraft brain molds, other than Jello?



## LadySherry

You can do pudding. I did vanilla pudding with food coloring in it . It was great and looked real


----------



## 13ghosts

I've used it to make dip. I just lined the mold with saran wrap when I made it. 
Here's the recipe I used, it always goes over well
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/beer-dip-i?sitepref=ar


----------



## Super_Freak

I like to put a smoked salmon and cream cheese dip into my brain mold. The chunky texure and pinkish color are very convincing! 
Just line the mold with plastic wrap and fill with room temperature dip (crumbled smoke salmon and softened cream cheese combined). Press it firmly against the mold, cover and refrigerate. Serve on a platter with a cracker assortment and green olives and put just a couple drops of red food coloring on top so that it runs down the 'brain cracks' just right. Yum!
My hubby just returned from fishing, loaded with salmon for smoking. All I see is delicious brain dip - can't wait!


----------



## Blarghity

Sorry, all I've done is Jello - as a brain in a jar. Did the brain with strawberry jello, and put it in a glass cookie jar with lemon jello, so it looked like the brain was suspended in yellow fluid. Turned out awesome as a completely edible dinner centerpiece/dessert.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't know about the plastic that the mold is made from but maybe it could be made as an ice cream mold.


----------



## Ghouliet

I did not use the brain mold for ice in my punch but I have used the skull mold for that so perhaps it would work too.


----------



## kmb123

Thanks for all the great ideas folks! 

Super_Freak - I think I may try a variation of your suggestion. I'm not a big fan of salmon so I may try to find a dip with similar consistency without the salmon. Am I correct in saying that pretty much any recipe with cream cheese as the base should work?


----------



## jenscats5

I made a shrimp dip last year, but no one ate it......looked cool tho!!


----------



## kmb123

jenscats5 - that's been a problem I've had in the past too. Most of our friends ooooh and ahhhh over the nasty appearance of the food, but they don't eat it because it looks too gross. The ones that do eat it try to convince the others that it tastes much better than it looks but some just can't stomach it.


----------



## jenscats5

kmb123 said:


> jenscats5 - that's been a problem I've had in the past too. Most of our friends ooooh and ahhhh over the nasty appearance of the food, but they don't eat it because it looks too gross. The ones that do eat it try to convince the others that it tastes much better than it looks but some just can't stomach it.


I didn't think the shrimp dip looked too gross - I wonder if people just didn't like it cuz I did spinach dip ala puking pumpkin & that went over well. Dunno, but won't bother making the shrimp dip again....definitely not worth making food people won't eat!


----------



## Super_Freak

kmb123 said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas folks!
> 
> Super_Freak - I think I may try a variation of your suggestion. I'm not a big fan of salmon so I may try to find a dip with similar consistency without the salmon. Am I correct in saying that pretty much any recipe with cream cheese as the base should work?


kmb123 - Yes, I think any dip made with cream cheese would work well in a mold, since it's the perfect consistency to get into all those little knooks and crannys. Just be sure it's room temp to start and you press it into the mold really well. The first one I made I didn't do this and it was just sort of a vague looking lump haha. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Dani21

how do you get the brain mold??


----------



## kmb123

You can get it at the link below. It is FREE + $2.95 shipping!

https://apfco.com/secure/w1381/product_description.cfm?product=KW1381-1


----------



## Shannie-Boo

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/110166-brain-mold-recipe-cant-find.html

This might help. I do a ham spread that is so popular, I made two brains one year (the recipe is in the link).


----------



## Muffy

Shannie-Boo, I'm still trying to find the link for this ham salad you do in the brain mold.......can you direct me to where that recipe is.


----------



## Chrissy

I always get a couple of boxes of No Bake Jello cheesecake and it comes out great! I use food coloring to make the mixture a nice brainy color and then use the strawberry sauce as blood. Everyone loves it!


----------



## witchy poo

Chrissy said:


> I always get a couple of boxes of No Bake Jello cheesecake and it comes out great! I use food coloring to make the mixture a nice brainy color and then use the strawberry sauce as blood. Everyone loves it!


Thats a great idea. Do you line the mold with plastic to get the cheesecake out or do you leave it in the mold and serve it in the mold?


----------



## EvilMel

I always make Alton Brown's panna cotta. It's a custard that you can dye slightly grey and it has a cranberry sauce on it that looks like blood.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-brain-with-cranberry-glaze-recipe/index.html

It tastes amazing but you do have to kind of force people to try it.


----------



## Chrissy

witchy poo said:


> Thats a great idea. Do you line the mold with plastic to get the cheesecake out or do you leave it in the mold and serve it in the mold?


I spray it with Pam, pour the cheescake mix in, put the crust on last and then refrigerate it over night. I just put my platter over the top and flip it... comes out pretty easily.


----------



## Hollows Eva

I have been thinking I could soften some plain vanilla Icecream, and dye it with food colouring to make it pink, fill it in the mold and re-freeze it, then serve it with a nice rasberry or strawberry sauce poored over on a tray.. Unfortunatly they didnt ship molds to Denmark, som im now thinking of other ways to make brains lol.. I might have to make them in one of those bags u use for decorating cakes instead.


----------



## jenscats5

Chrissy said:


> I always get a couple of boxes of No Bake Jello cheesecake and it comes out great! I use food coloring to make the mixture a nice brainy color and then use the strawberry sauce as blood. Everyone loves it!


Now THAT is a good idea!!


----------



## terri73

Instead of the salmon spread why don't you just make a cheeseball? You can press it in, flip it out on your serving tray then stick a knife in it and put some crackers around it.


----------



## jenscats5

terri73 said:


> Instead of the salmon spread why don't you just make a cheeseball? You can press it in, flip it out on your serving tray then stick a knife in it and put some crackers around it.


My brain mold is pretty darned big, so that'd be a helluva cheese ball!!! Tho I have seen mini brain molds which would be the ticket there.....good idea!


----------



## Hollows Eva

jenscat can you remember where you saw the mini molds?


----------



## 13ghosts

Hollows Eva said:


> jenscat can you remember where you saw the mini molds?


I saw mini ones on amazon


----------



## ThAnswr

EvilMel said:


> I always make Alton Brown's panna cotta. It's a custard that you can dye slightly grey and it has a cranberry sauce on it that looks like blood.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-brain-with-cranberry-glaze-recipe/index.html
> 
> It tastes amazing but you do have to kind of force people to try it.


I've always had good luck with Alton Brown's recipes. Based on that and your recommendation, I think I'll use it for my brain mold.


----------



## mayleth

I think I've seen pictures of people doing mashed potatoes in the brain molds.


----------



## badgirl

I actually just pressed cream cheese into the brain mold (lined in saran wrap) and then topped it with red pepper and stuck a mini cleaver in the top  Served with crackers and it is always gone.


----------



## jenscats5

Hollows Eva said:


> jenscat can you remember where you saw the mini molds?





13ghosts said:


> I saw mini ones on amazon


Amazon for me as well


----------



## thaddeuscalvin

now prepare yourself for this...

I don't know what to call it...

quantities you can just eyeball depending o the size of mold.

*get some white chocolate melting blocks, a package or oreos and some cream cheese.
*line the mold with saran wrap, melt the chocolate <ive not tried to add coloring but perhaps a splash of red> and pour in like an "upside down crust". youll need to spread it around. don't wait too long or too little. let sit until hard
*take all the oreos and crush them up. now add the cream cheese, use your hands to get all mixed in.
*put the oreo cream cheese mix in the now hardened chocolate mold to level it off. put in freg to settle and harden
*now melt more chocolate and pour over the top to seal it all in. and put back in freg
** use a good serrated knife to LIGHTLY SAW the brain down the center and in sections from fontal lobes to middle to back.


----------



## booswife02

Not sure if anyone else said this but you could use chocolate magic shell make chocolate brains and serve icecream or pudding in them. Kind of like brain bowls


----------



## booswife02

Like Ghouliet I froze Hawaiian punch in mine and used it in my party punch.


----------



## booswife02

Chrissy said:


> I always get a couple of boxes of No Bake Jello cheesecake and it comes out great! I use food coloring to make the mixture a nice brainy color and then use the strawberry sauce as blood. Everyone loves it!


This is my favorite idea


----------



## seattlerags

I highly suggest you try Martha Stewart's shrimp brain!! I made this for my party last year and it was a HUGE hit. It looks disgusting, and tastes great. It was easy to make. It was also easy to make the severed head for serving the shrimp brain. You buy one of those few dollar Styrofoam wig heads, cut off the top, soak paper towels in coffee, then modge podge them all over the head and it looks like creepy skin. People couldn't get over how cool it was. Here's the link to a video:
http://www.marthastewart.com/254320/bloody-brain-horror-doeuvre

Here's a link to make the head. The only thing you add, is to cut the top of the head off first so you can put the shrimp brain on it. 
http://www.marthastewart.com/267891/head-waiter-tray

It took a few minutes before someone worked up the courage to try it, but once they did, everyone started eating it, even the kids. Don't skip the spice or horseradish - it really makes it.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool way to dispay the brain. I did the shrimp brain several years ago and it was not liked very much based on what was eaten. I used the brain last year with something else in it.


----------



## ChrisW

The first year we did the shrimp brain no one touched it. We made the mistake of calling it something like" moldy brain dfip" and that plus how it looked just turned people off. The next year we started a scoop out of it and called it sherimp dip on the sign. It was almost gone by the end of the night and has been a favorite ever since.
BTW, in an earlier post, some one asked, How do you get the brain mold?" By leaving it out in the rain, of course!


----------

